# English Requirement for spouse visa



## alpseem (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am a PR of Australia and just married in Inida one month before. Now I am planning for spouse visa application for my wife.

I would like to confirm that is there any specific English Requirement for my Spouse which need to be completed. She is from india. Does she need to appear in ILETS? Is it mandatory? 

Pls. support and advice. Thanks in advance for your support and guidance.

Thanks and Regards,

Alpseem


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Alpseem,

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you checked out the spouse requirements through the visa links in the "PLEASE READ..." of "Thinking of emigrating to Australia" posts towards the top of the forum? That will definitely tell you what is required. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## alpseem (Oct 7, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Alpseem,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Thanks for your response.
I went thro the post and links. also the Booklet for spouse visa but it does not content information regarding the english requirement for spouse visa.
Request you to help and provide me the clarification.

Thanks and regards,

Alpseem


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi alpseem, if she is from India, they wud ask for the ielts result. since in india english is not the first language, they do need a proof that the applicant has good knowledge/fluency in the language. You can check with the points that are required and does she have enough points, if u can prove that she has a good hand in english, ielts might not be required, for that you wud hv to manage a personal letter from the VC or the princippal of the school & college stating tht such and such person has been studying english language for more than 5 yrs with english as a main subject and also tht all other subjects are english medium.

again, as far as my knowledge goes, she wud hv to take the test.. check with a lawyer once.


----------



## sweety1979.2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Oz Skilled migration*

Hi Anju,
I have been reading your detailed replies to almost all the questions that are asked you. It has been very nice of you. I have found so many answers from your replies that, whenever I have a question I try to first see if I can find the answer in one of your response .

Ok let me start... Anju, we (me and my hubby along with our 2 minor kids) are planning to apply for Australian immigration. I have found that my case is almost like yours, because my husband is a software consultant having around 6+ years of experience in computer science field. He has completed his MCTS and will be trying out MCPD soon. We will be applying for skill assessment once he gets the MCPD done (sometime next month). I will be applying as a dependent along with the kids(below 3 years old). 

Since you gone through the similar process, I had a few queries with you.
Would really appreciate if you could spend a few minutes to answer them.

1) Other than Skill assessment form, certified copies of passport, qualifications, payslips, reference letters, work experience letters, appreciation letter and payment amount please let me know if am missing out on anything.

2) Should we send them through courier or online? I heard online is quick but I wonder how to send the certified copies online? (will the scanned copies be fine) Or is it better to courier them?

3) In case we get the skill assessment approved, should we send only 1276 form filled with the required documents and wait for the approval and then apply for my visa as dependent Or along with my husband’s 1276 form do I need to file 47SP form and 40SP form? I know it might be too early to know about it as my hubby’s skills are not assessed  but since we are not going through an agent am afraid if Anju will be free later when my hubby’s skills assessment get approved.

4) Last but not the least, regarding the financial stability, do you have a clue regarding what is the minimum bank balance we need to show them?
Would be waiting to hear from you Anju
Thanks in advance
Sweety.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi sweety
firstly its anj, andn ot anju , its kind of you to write such nice things about me,
now replies to your questions.

1. for skill assessment we sent payslips, references from all employers, previous as well as current, in that u hv to mention the hierarchy of the company, where you stand, roles n responsibilities, company profile like catalog etc, references from co employees and one from manager if possible with respective business cards and their contact number and emails (just incase they want to contact them), all certificates that support the educational qualification in the CV, a detailed CV, appreciation letters even if u find them irrelevant, all certificates of excellence given by the company (this serves as a proof of employment and your role etc), bank statement that shows the transactions or transfer of salary from the employers account to your account (this supports your payslips), your IT returns if possible, passport copy, a statutory declaration incase u r unable to give them any document stating the reason for not submitting the document, i guess this wud be it.

2. online is about a month or two faster, right now december applications are being processed for those filed online and october applications are being processed for the paper filed applications, so online sure seems faster, but u never know by the time our turn comes, which wud be nxt yr, which are being processed faster, but they do mention in the forms as well that online applications are faster thn the paper filed ones.

the website says that the paper applications shud be send by registered post instead of courier.

for online applications they need colored scans and not the certified copies, so u save on that cost (of getting them certified) for online applications.

3. we sent form 80 for both the applicants (me and my husband), for 1276, respective birth certificates, translation of certificate (in case of language othr thn english), all certificates (educational etc) for me since our agent already had a copy of my husbands certificates, 4 photographs each for both of us with name in block letters at the back, an affidavit from my parents side supporting my birth certificate since my birth certificate was from the hospital and was not the registered by the govt. body, marriage certificate, passport copies with all pages that has any stamp etc., IELTS results in original for both of us. in your case the birth certificates of your kids, ACS assessment details/certificate in original, detailed CV for my husband, all papers that we sent for ACS were sent with visa application too.

i dont remember if we gave my name in the form during the assessment, u wil hv to check, if there is a column then u shud, but since it is a skill assessment they wud just need your husband's details. once the assessment is done u wud hv to send the rest of forms for visa, both organisations are different, they are linked but only but only because assessment if step one and visa application is step two, but both wud need every detail and document separately. 

I am sorry but form 47SP and form 40SP wud be?? i can not recall

4. about the financial stability, where are you from? India? and there is no amount that u need to show them for a PR visa. they need their fee and nothing else, whatever u take with u is for your initial expenses.

and incase i am not around, there are so many others who wil reply to your queries, there are the moderators who are more thn helpful, then there are a couple of lawyers/agents and so many other members who are always eager to help. 

cheers
anj


----------



## sweety1979.2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Skilled migration*



anj1976 said:


> Hi sweety
> firstly its anj, andn ot anju , its kind of you to write such nice things about me,
> now replies to your questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi again

we are not going on with it on our own, we have an agent who is also known to us personally, so there was no issue of being duped, he is from India but has been in Australia since last 11 yrs, he is a registered agent, so he knows things through n through. he came to India for some work and since we know his family, we dropped our papers with him while he was here. so, for the ACS we did not hv to send the papers by courier etc but for the visa we couriered the papers to him since courier is faster. I think the Immigration website mentions that the papers have to be send thru registered post, but are u not applying online? for which u hv to scan the papers and mail them.

Our lawyer applied online for us, he did not file a paper application, so he too scanned the papers that we sent him and mailed them.

Form 1276 is for the primary applicant in skilled migration yes but along with that form 80 is the personal particular form which has to be attached for each applicant. other than that we did not attach any other form.

below is the email that we got from our lawyer before we filed the application

The documents that you require for main application are as follows (refer the checklist attached): 
•	Form 1276
•	Skills assessment Results
•	Original IELTS Results of the main applicant & secondary applicant (we need this from you) 
•	Form 956 signed by all applicants in the application (This is for those using an agent)
•	Form 80 (Personal particular form) ( Main & Secondary applicant)
•	Up to date CV/Resume signed & dated
•	Employment References covering at least the last 4 years (cumulative in past years BUT must have a recent reference & certified - Note DIAC are very likely to check with your employer on the content)
•	Birth Certificates for main applicant AND family members including all dependants in the application
•	Marriage Certificate & change of name affidavit for the spouse
•	Permanent visa Medicals & X-Rays at ‘DIAC approved doctors’ (when requested by AKMVS) (All applicants have to do a medical).
•	Original Police Clearances  (when requested by AKMVS)
•	Passport photos (4 of each person) with their names at the back in BLOCK LETTERS behind the picture
•	Certified copy of passport details page (all pages with stamps)

I can not comment about the Form 40CH or 47CH but from what I can read,
its the form that is used for application for migration to Australia by a child.
Which means, this form is for those who are sponsoring a child. Please check again.


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

There is no standard english language requirement for a spouse visa.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Liana Allan said:


> There is no standard english language requirement for a spouse visa.


Even if the spouse if the secondary applicant and comes from India? UK and US is different, but in India English is considered the second language..


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Even if the spouse if the secondary applicant and comes from India? UK and US is different, but in India English is considered the second language..


The sponsor is an Australian Permanent Resident. The visa applicant is the primary applicant for a spouse visa. There is no 'secondary applicant'. The question asked was not about a skilled visa application with secondary applicants. The question is about an Australian sponsoring their wife from India. That comes under subclass 309/100 (offshore spouse). There is no standard english requirement for an applicant under partner migration.
For some reason, the person's question was not answered and the thread became all about a totally different stream of visas, the skilled stream. I am answering the question that was originally asked. I hope this is helpful to the person who asked the original question.


----------



## sweety1979.2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Skilled migration*

I got to know a lot of information from you.
Thank you very much Anj.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pleasure sweety


----------

